# toten scrollbalken (rechts)



## SainT_SP|wbl-dessau. (30. Januar 2002)

hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. vielleicht ist es auch keins. vielleicht muss es so sein. jeden falls ist mein Quelltext richtig in er Sache und ich find den fehler einfach nichg.

folgendes:
beispiel Seite: http://www.wbl-dessau.de/neue/hauptseite.html
ich habe den Scrollbalken rechts entfernt...(scroll ="auto") nu is der Scrollbalken weg, aber nu is ein Schwarzer Balken halt da, halt die Hintergrund farbe das is ja klar. Doch nun sieht alles aus als wenn es nicht in der Mitte sitzt, halt Zentriert. gibt es ein Befehlt dafür das alles Zentriert ist??? Ich weiss da nich weiter.

ich habe dies gemacht, weil ich den Scollbalken eh nich brauche auf der Seite. Und ich denke "auto" bedeutet ja auch das wenn User mit Auflösungen und 1024*... auf die Seite kommen, dann Scrollen können. Also ich brauchte ihn halt nich und nannte ihn totenscroll balken deswegen

ich danke ür eure Hilfe


----------



## lordofscotland (31. Januar 2002)

*scrollbalken*

Hi,

nun das ist wie eine art platzhalter, gerade wenn du die seite so machts wie sie ist gibts das Problem das der IE sagt hier sthet normlerweise der balken also wird ide seite auch so ausgerichtet.

greetings

lordofscotland


----------



## Axel007 (31. Januar 2002)

Hi, 
was ich da probieren würde artet zwar in eine Knobelei ohne Ende aus aber vieleicht klappt es. Auf der linken Seite eine vierte Spalte mit der Breite des Scrollbalken einfügen, eine Grafik die so breit ist wie der Balken (das ist die Knobelei)machen, 1px hoch und schwarz. Wie gesagt das artet in eine Knobelei aus, aber dann sieht das wenigstens gleichmäßig aus.

Gruß Axel

*Argh* Icha hätte mir das vorher mal ansehen sollen. Naja siehe meine Sig  Aber bei der Geräuschkulisse hier hinter mir is es kein Wunder das ich so einen Stuß schreibe. Ich versuch es aber trotzdem weiter.


----------



## SainT_SP|wbl-dessau. (31. Januar 2002)

*klasse danke*

Die idee war ja so naheliegend, Lol. Danke für den tip. da hätte man auch selber drauf kommen können was?

DANKE nochmals

mfg SainT


----------



## Axel007 (31. Januar 2002)

Bin ich ja beruhigt das ich wenigstens etwas helfen konnte  

Gruß Axel


----------



## Tim C. (31. Januar 2002)

eine andere, weitaus elegantere lösung (meiner meinung nach) ist wenn man das ganze über css löst.
dann hast du da z.B. diese blaue linie mit nem img tag, der dann folgendermaßen ausschaut. weiss net ob du es kennst, aber würde die friemelei mit der grafik ersparen


```
<img src="..deine.gfx.source" style="margin-left:15px">
```

ich meine so ein scrollbalken ist 15 pixel breit aber es gibt ja genug screen ruler um das mal nach zu messen.


----------

